# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  جامعة الشرق الاوسط في الاردن

## حمد الخالدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجوا منكم تزويدي بمعلومات كافية عن الجامعة لدارسات العليا في مجال التربية الخاصة او علم النفس التكاليف ونسبة الحضور وغير ها من الاموار 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان

----------

